# Probleme changement d'icône DD externe



## Jessycd (2 Novembre 2011)

Salut !

J'ai voulu formaté mon disque dur externe (LaCie Neil Poulton 1To)

Et j'ai donc sauvegarder son icône pour la lui remettre après le formatage.

Dans le doute je l'ai sauvegarder en deux formats : .png et .icns (Format d'icônes visiblement) 

Le problème c'est que quand je veux appliquer l'icône, n'importe quel format que ce soit, elle ne s'affiche pas, a la place il y a l'icône de l'application "Aperçu" (Qui représente des photos avec une espèce de petite loupe) et en dessous l'inscription "ICNS" (Ou "PNG")

Et la je ne sais absolument pas quoi faire pour régler ça... Comme ça ne fait que 6 mois que je suis sous Mac je suis un peu limité ! lol

Merci


----------



## Bibuu_ (2 Novembre 2011)

T'as une icone "de base" normalement, non?
J'ai acheté un DD externe la semaine passée et quand je l'ai formaté au format Mac puis branché, j'ai directement eu une icône d'un lecteur usb orange. Pas toi? Ou alors tu veux une icône spécifique? Alors je sais pas :/
P'tet que les icônes sous Mac sont dans un format spécifique ^^


----------



## wath68 (2 Novembre 2011)

Hello.

Ouvrir le fichier .png avec Apercu / cmd+a / cmd+c
Clic droit sur le DD externe / Lire les informations / Cliquer sur l'icône en haut à gauche (elle s'entoure alors de bleu) / cmd+v


----------



## Jessycd (2 Novembre 2011)

Ah bah merde, pourtant je l'avais 15 fois avec chaque format ca ne marchait pas, la je viens de ressayer et ça marche ! 

Sauf que je ne l'ouvrais pas dans aperçu, je me contentais de sélectionner l'image et de faire Cmd+C, le problème venait peut être de la !

En tout cas merci beaucoup 

Et Bibuu_ en fait c'est l'icône qui représente le symbole de la marque LaCie, c'est l'icône "de base" quand tu branche le DD.
Alors qu'effectivement avec d'autres, qui n'ont pas d'icône particulière, c'est bien le disque dur de couleur orange qui s'affiche !


----------

